# How to Prevent Center Caps From Falling Out on a Dayan Zhanchi and Other Cubes



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thought this might be helpful to some people.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2011)

Never seen it done this way before, looks really bad.


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 27, 2011)

It looks really bad. Instead of putting the paper their first, CUT OUT the square and just make it so none stick out of the sides. The paper might effect the performance of the cube.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2011)

Or do it like in your video, but after pushing it in, take it out again and cut the sides away with scissors. Or put little sticker pieces in there (from cube sticker leftovers or post-its or whatever), that's my preferred way now because they stay in place when you take a cap off and put it back (for screw adjustment or whatever). Plus that way you don't need a 3:23 video, one photo can show it all.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 27, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Or do it like in your video, but after pushing it in, take it out again and cut the sides away with scissors. Or put little sticker pieces in there (from cube sticker leftovers or post-its or whatever), that's my preferred way now because they stay in place when you take a cap off and put it back (for screw adjustment or whatever). Plus that way you don't need a 3:23 video, one photo can show it all.


 
This is also my preferred method. Only cube I ever had to do it with so far was my Ghosthand Mirror Cube, though. Since my cube's white and the paper I used is white (gasp!), it's also hardly visible, not to mention basically nothing is sticking out (1mm at best).

Neat video, though. I know some people go search Youtube before anything else for an answer, so I guess it could be helpful.


----------



## MostEd (Jul 27, 2011)

i would use a little piece of blutack....
but interesting...


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> This is also my preferred method.



It's clearly not, since you're talking about "hardly visible" and 1mm "sticking out". Nothing should stick out, nothing should even be in the gap visible from the outside. The paper/sticker/whatever should be really just deep inside.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 27, 2011)

MostEd said:


> i would use a little piece of blutack....
> but interesting...


 
I would find that method annoying if you want to clean out or tension your cube... (Well, at least I think I would. I haven't tried it)

Edit:



Stefan said:


> It's clearly not, since you're talking about "hardly visible" and 1mm "sticking out". Nothing should stick out, nothing should even be in the gap visible from the outside. The paper/sticker/whatever should be really just deep inside.



That, or I'm just a very inaccurate cutter and am satisfied with my inadequacies (it's only visible from one centre piece now that I pay attention, by the way. Meh.).


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2011)

I probably should have done something like this to my FII. Instead, I was the genius that glued down the center caps, too.


----------



## izovire (Jul 27, 2011)

You don't have to put paper under the caps of your Dayan 3x3's... If you look under the caps you will notice some extra plastic near the single clips. If you just cut this using a regular knife it stay on. 

Though paper will still work on other cubes...

I used Elmer's glue for my F-II center caps... It's sufficient enough and it's not permanent like super glue.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I didn't realize that I was doing it wrong. This way hasn't affected the cubes preformce that I can see. Though now I feel like a dumb noob. Do uou think I should delete tbe video?


----------



## izovire (Jul 27, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I didn't realize that I was doing it wrong. This way hasn't affected the cubes preformce that I can see. Though now I feel like a dumb noob. Do uou think I should delete tbe video?


 
Any feedback is good feedback  It's up to you to delete the vid. I didn't actually watch it though.


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks izo. Unfortunately, it doesn't protect against noncubers dropping my ZhanChi 4 feet and having the caps shoot everywhere :/


----------



## uniacto (Nov 7, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Thanks izo. Unfortunately, it doesn't protect against noncubers dropping my ZhanChi 4 feet and having the caps shoot everywhere :/



I know that feel, bro.
And yea, I've had to do this to my Dayan Guhong V1. The center caps are alright for awhile, but they seem to mess up after awhile, I don't know why...
Wow this thread is old.


----------



## nqwe (Nov 7, 2012)

If the caps keep poping with Stefans method, you should consider using tape and making it sticky on both sides. This helps a bit more..


----------

